#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-08-11
<DaGardner> phillip: war für Wochen auf Alpen-Wander/Kletter Tour. Dementsprechend eh garnicht im IRC.
<phillip> DaGardner: alles klar, war auch kein Problem :)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-08-10
<phillip> hi
<phillip> toddy: habe jetzt alles in der help app Übernommen
<toddy> hi phillip
<toddy> ah, supi
<phillip> habe noch einmal Ihr eingefügt sonst passte das alles
<toddy> da wird sich Daniel Holbach freuen.
<phillip> :)
<toddy> phillip: es gibt momentan probleme bei dem Einspielen der Übersetzungen bei Mobil und deshalb kommen die erst mit OTA-6 in circa drei Wochen oder so.
<toddy> bzw. nicht nur beim Einspielen der Übersetzungen, sondern überhaupt Patches bereitzustellen.
<phillip> toddy: okey, haste gefragt?
<toddy> phillip: ich habe auf der Mailingliste ubuntu-phone nachgeschaut.
<phillip> alles klar
<phillip> mache mich mal daran die Vorschläge in Mutt zu bearbeiten, die erste Seite ist ja schon fertig ...
<toddy> und ich gehe ins Bett :)
<toddy> gute nacht!
